# All About Rabbit Breeds



## clarzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

All About the Purebred Rabbit:

-Why have a purebred rabbit?
To have a great pet rabbit, it doesnât need to be purebred. But some people want a little predictability in how their rabbits might look or behave. Do you have a preference for lopped ears or up ears? Long wool or a short coat? If you do, searching out a reputable breeder and adding a purebred rabbit to your family might be the way to go. Also, many people rescue rabbits that turn out to be purebred. By identifying their rabbitsâ breed, they will know how large it will get and if that breed has any special needs. 


Rabbits can also be shown, very similarly to how purebred dogs are shown. If a rabbit owner is interested in showing their rabbit, it needs to fit within certain standards written by a rabbit showing organization. In the United States, Canada and Japan this organization is the American Rabbit Breeders Association. In England, it is the British Rabbit Council. There are over 40 recognized breeds of rabbits in the United States alone, with other countries adding to that number. 



-What makes a breed?
For a type of rabbit to be considered a breed they must meet several requirements. It must meet a written standard and itsâ offspring must breed true to that standard. Just as two Labrador Retriever dogs should have a litter of puppies that will grow up to look like the parents, two rabbits of the same breed should have a litter that grows up to look a certain way. 


A certain breed may be known for one characteristic, such as its size (Netherland Dwarf), its color (Thrianta) or its hair coat (Rex) but a standard will define all of these things for each breed. 


-Who is in charge?


United States, Canada, Japan and US Territories: ARBA- http://www.arba.net

Britain: BRC- http://www.thebrc.org

Australia: 



Western: http://members.iinet.net.au/~jabuck/WARCI/index.htm 
Canberra: http://www.home.netspeed.com.au/reguli/rabbitclub.htm 
Victoria: http://www.geocities.com/metrorabbit_2000/
New Zealand: http://www.rabbits-nz.co.nz/index.asp

Denmark: http://www.kaniner.dk

Finland: http://www.kaniyhdistys.com

France: http://www.ffc.asso.fr/

Netherlands: http://www.nkb.nu/




-How does the Standard work?
In the United States, the ARBA puts out a Standard of Perfection. It is updated every four years. For a rabbit breed to be allowed into the Standard and considered an accepted breed that can be shown, it must follow a long series of steps and meet several requirements. The process to get a new breed or even a new color of an already accepted breed may take several years; it is possible it might never be accepted even after years of work by the breeders. 


Each breed is broken down in the Standard in the same way. 


1. The Schedule of Points- This gives a weighted breakdown of where the emphasis of importance should be placed when evaluating a rabbit. For example, a Netherland Dwarf will have more points allotted for emphasis of the head, versus a New Zealand.


2. Showroom Classes and Weights- Rabbit breeds are either 4-class or 6-class. This mean they can be shown in 4 age/weight divisions (junior bucks and does and senior bucks and does) or 6 age/weight divisions (junior bucks/does, intermediate bucks/does and senior bucks/does). Also listed in this section are weight ranges that each breed may span, broken down by sex and age.


3. General Type- This gives a detailed description of how each section of the body should look. It is further broken down by head, body, feet, etcâ¦


4. Color/Markings/Coat- These next sections are specific to each breed. They detail accepted showable colors, desired location and pattern of markings and quality of coat or wool.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

Oops, my formatting got all messed up. I'll tweak that later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks good. I am weird and find it as an awesome read.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Help add terms to this area that would be good for non-show rabbit people to know. It's hard for me to think of all the words that may be confusing since I've been in the show world so long. I will add definitions and pictures later.*

-Important Terms that will help you out.
Â· ARBA- American Rabbit Breeders Association
Â· BRC- British Rabbit Council
Â· SOP- Standard of Perfection
Â· 4 Class- Breeds that are broken down into four classes when judged. Junior bucks and does and Senior bucks and does.
Â· 6 Class- Breeds that are broken down into six classes when judged. Junior bucks and does, Intermediate bucks and does and Senior bucks and does. Pre-Junior bucks and does are also allowed to be judged, though they are not included into consideration for Best of Breed.
Â· Compact- Most of the breeds in this category are lighter in weight than all of the other body types. Their topline starts behind the ears, but does not rise as steeply as Semi-arch or Commercial breeds. They often have the appearance of having no neck and should be very cobby.
Â· Commercial- The breeds in this category should be as wide as they are deep, appearing round when viewed from above. Their topline starts behind the ears.
Â· Arch- The curve of a rabbits spine starting at the base of the neck (or shoulders depending on breed) and extending to the tail. You can best evaluate the arch from the side profile view. Also called Topline.
Â· Semi-Arch- These breeds have an arch that starts at the back of the shoulders and continues through to the tail. Also known as mandolin type.
Â· Full-Arch- These breeds have an arch that starts at the base of the neck and runs over the shoulders, mid-section, loin and hips, ending at the tail. Most of these breeds are running breeds and are deeper than they are wide, sitting up on their toes.
Â· Cylindrical- There is only one breed in this category, the Himalayan. It has a very long, thin type with fine bone. They are posed in a stretched position to best display this type.
Â· REW- Red Eyed White
Â· BEW- Blue Eyed White
Â· Crown- The area of a lopped breeds head between the ears. A distinct crown is desired in some lop breeds and not in others.
Â· Type- Overall combination of qualities that make up a rabbits body. A rabbit with excellent type should exemplify the breed standard.
Â· Condition- This is a term that encompasses the overall health of the rabbit. It relates to grooming, fur, cleanliness and flesh condition. 
Â· Rollback- A coat that slowly returns into its normal position after being stroked against its normal direction of growth (tail to head).
Â· Fly back- Fur that quickly flies back to its normal position after being stroked against its normal direction of growth (tail to head).
Â· Wool- A dense, long coat with few guard hairs that is well suited to being spun.
Â· Rex- A very short, plush coat with guard hairs as short as the undercoat. This coat has a velvet like appearance and texture which appears very rich in color. 
Â· Sheen- The quality that makes a Satinâs coat unique. It gives the individual hair shaft a bright, glassy appearance. 
Â· Roman Nose- A rabbit with a nose that curves slightly out (convex) from the forehead to the tip of the nose.
Â· Guard Hair- The coarser and longer portion of the coat that protects the undercoat. 
Â· Charlie- A broken colored rabbit that is lightly marked. Rabbits are usually considered charlies when they have less than 10% of color. They normally have marking on the heads, but lack markings on the body.
Â· Cobby- This is a rabbit that is short and stocky. These rabbits are very compact and often appear to have no neck. Most of the dwarf breeds and lops fit this description.
Â· Disqualification- A fault that makes a rabbit not able to be shown or registered. May be caused by genetic or environmental reasons.
Â· Junior- A rabbit under six months of age.
Â· Intermediate- A 6-class rabbit between the ages of 6 and 8 months.
Â· Senior- A 4-class rabbit over six months of age or a 6-class rabbit over 8 months of age.
Â· Mandolin- Breeds where the arch of the back starts behind the shoulders, giving a mandolin appearance. (Think of the English Lop)
Â· Open Coat- This type of coat is usually about to molt. It has a patchy look and doesnât return to its natural position after being stroked.
Â· Smut- A darker color found in an area of the coat where it should not be located. Often seen in pointed colors and reds and oranges.
Â· Variety- A division of color within a breed. Breeds with many colors are usually shown by variety.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 5, 2007)

*This is what I am working on as an outline for each of the breeds. Let me know if you think anything is missing, or needs to be more in depth.

* Basics:

-Weight
-Class (4, 6)
-Type (commercial, archâ¦)
-Accepted colors/varieties

Breed Description:

Paraphrased from ARBA standard. Includes major point emphasis. 

How to pose:

Brief description on how to pose this breed. If it is not a posed breed, explain how it is shown. 

Breed Personality:

Blurb about tendancies this breed has as far as personality.

Mixables:

Common pet mix? Strong characters that tend to be present in mixes with this breed.

Breed Registry:


List of clubs for this breed.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*American*

Basics:

-Weight: Juniors: 4.5 to 9 pounds, Intermediates: 10-11 pounds max, Seniors: 9-12 pounds depending on sex.
-This is a 6-class breed. 
-Type: Semi-arch
-Varieties: Blue and White

Breed Description and Origins:

The American has over 50% of its point emphasis on general type with most of those points concentrated on the body itself. This breed should have medium bone and a head that is neither too narrow nor too blocky. 

Faults: Droopy ear carriage, bell shaped ears, stray white hairs, dirty coats
DQâs: Large bone, short legs, uneven or gray color in blues, non-white color on whites

The American Blue rabbit orginally comes from Pasadena, California, developed and introduced by Lewis H. Salisbury in 1917. At least three different breeds of rabbit were used in the development of this breed. The American White variety was introduced in 1925. Intended as a meat and fur rabbit, the American standard calls for bucks to weigh 9 lbs and does to weigh 10 lbs at senior weight. Long in body, low in the shoulder, the topline rises high over the hindquarter and down again, with a wide meaty loin. The color of the American Blue is supposed to be the bluest of all the blue rabbits. 

How to pose:

Since Americans are a Semi-Arch type, they should be posed initially with their forelegs and hocks flat on the table. This pose will show off their mandolin type best. Judges may allow these animals to move on the table after the initial inspection to better evaluate their type.

Breed Specifics:

This breed is considered the rarest breed recognized by ARBA at this time. If this breed continues to be shown in such low numbers, it is possible it will be dropped from the ARBA Standard of Perfection and will no longer be able to be shown. If you are a breeder considering adding a larger breed to your rabbitry, please consider the American. 

Mixables:

This breed is highly unlikely to be found as mix due to its rarity. 

National Breed Club:
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/abwrc.html


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

*clarzoo wrote: *


> *Help add terms to this area that would be good for non-show rabbit people to know. It's hard for me to think of all the words that may be confusing since I've been in the show world so long. I will add definitions and pictures later.*
> 
> -Important Terms that will help you out.
> Â· ARBA- American Rabbit Breeders Association
> ...




I don't know any terms to add.  But should the show categories/wins go in here, too? It's an awesome list, I'm sure everybody will look here for everything.  

The pics especially will make this stunningly great!

The whole section will be amazing! :thanks:

:hugsquish:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

Took a boo in the Rabbitry, what are the chances ofhaving a post or two like Pam's critique in this thread in thecategories? 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27853&forum_id=8&jump_to=361807#p361807

The way she explains things Holland Lop-related in this thread really is awesome.  

The basic idea for the posts to follow the basic information is pics with judges comments, more geared to members saying "the judge said...", but if actual judgeshave input, that's obviously even more awesome. 

This may be totally off base seeing as I don't know the workings of ARBA, buit maybe a promotion like members who sign up for for ARBA and become an RO sponsor can submit photos for a critique? Or something along those 'incentive' lines, benefiting ARBA and/or RO. 

Just a thought! (Wearingthe promoter hat!)

s


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I don't know any terms to add.  But should the show categories/wins go in here, too? It's an awesome list, I'm sure everybody will look here for everything.
> 
> The pics especially will make this stunningly great!
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Yes, show win termsshould definitely go in this area! I will make sure to add them. I found a great source of rabbit terms with easy to understand definitions in a 4H resource. I've got a lot of great new words for the list, and will re-update here when I've done a little more work on it. As soon as the text portion is done, I am going to organize it into categories and begin searching for pictures. I will post in the Mod Squad: Tasks section to get help looking for pictures when I am ready to add them in. I am excited with how neat this is going to turn out!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Took a boo in the Rabbitry, what are the chances ofhaving a post or two like Pam's critique in this thread in thecategories?
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27853&forum_id=8&jump_to=361807#p361807
> 
> ...




Ok, I think I understand what you are asking, but just to be sure:

Are you wanting a comparison of two pics of a breed, one with good type and one with poor type and comments from a reputable source (ie, Pam) included in the breed information?

And then leave it open for members to post photos of posed rabbits with judges comments?

Also, about getting 'official' critiques for sponsors- I think that would be tricky. For one thing, regular members can already get critiques now. Also, it would be hard to control who is giving the critiques. Pam would be awesome, but she's so busy. If that section of the forum takes off it might become overwhelming. It might work out just fine- but it's definitely something that will have to be given a lot of thought.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Abbreviations*
Â· *ARBA*- American Rabbit Breeders Association
Â· *BRC*- British Rabbit Council
Â· *SOP*- Standard of Perfection
Â· *REW*- Red Eyed White
Â· *BEW*- Blue Eyed White
Â· *BIS*- Best In Show
Â· *BRIS*- Best Reserve In Show
Â· *BOB*- Best of Breed
Â· *BOSB*- Best Opposite Sex (of) Breed
Â· *BOG*- Best of Group
Â· *BOSG*- Best Opposite Sex (of) Group 
Â· *BOV*- Best of Variety
Â· *BOSV*- Best Opposite (of) Sex (of) Variety




*Showing Terms*
Â· *4 Class*- A show category for all breeds that have an ideal weight under nine pounds. There are four show classes for these rabbits: senior bucks, senior does, junior bucks and junior does.

Â· *6 Class*- Breeds that are broken down into six classes when judged. Junior bucks and does, intermediate bucks and does and senior bucks and does. Pre-Junior bucks and does are also allowed to be judged, though they are not included into consideration for Best of Breed.

Â· *Junior*- A rabbit under six months of age.

Â· *Intermediate*- A 6-class rabbit between the ages of 6 and 8 months.

Â· *Senior*- A 4-class rabbit over six months of age or a 6-class rabbit over 8 months of age. A senior rabbit has reached the minimum weight for the senior class of its breed.

Â· *Pedigree*- A written chart of the male and female ancestors of a rabbit. Shows the date of birth, ownership of dam and the parents, grandparents and great grandparents. 

Â· *Best of Variety*- BOV- Some breeds, such as Netherland Dwarfs, are judged by variety before they are judged by group. To receive this honor, a rabbit must beat out all other rabbits of the same variety within its breed. This rabbit is then eligible to compete for BOB. Using the Netherland Dwarf as an example, within the chestnut variety, the BOV rabbit would win over all other male and female chestnut Dwarfs entered. This rabbit will go on to compete for Best of Group.

Â· *Best Opposite Sex of Variety*- BOSV- This rabbit came is second in its variety (chestnut Netherland Dwarfs) only to one other rabbit, the BOV. If the rabbit that won BOV was a buck, then the BOSV would be a doe and vice versa. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOG. 

Â· *Best of Group*- BOG- A rabbit that wins BOG, has won over all other rabbits of that same group within its breed, using the previous example, for an agouti Netherland Dwarf to receive BOG, it will have beat out all male and female agouti Dwarfs entered that day. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOB.

Â· *Best Opposite Sex of Group*- BOSG- See above, BOG. The only difference here is that this rabbit came in second to the BOG rabbit, and is of the opposite sex. Meaning, if an agouti Dwarf buck received BOG, then an agouti doe would receive BOSG or vice versa. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOB.

Â· *Best of Breed*- BOB- A rabbit that receives this award first had to win in its variety, and then went onto win over all other rabbits of different varieties within the same breed. This rabbit is then eligible to compete for BIS. Any breeder with a rabbit that wins Best of Breed should be very proud!

Â· *Best Opposite of Sex of Breed*- BOSB- If a buck wins Best of Breed, then a doe is chosen to win BOSB, or vice versa. This means this rabbit beat all other rabbits in its variety and breed, except for the rabbit that won BOB. This rabbit is not able to compete for BIS.

Â· *Best in Show*- BIS- The rabbit that won this award first had to receive Best of Breed, and then went on to win over all other rabbits who also won Best of Breed on that day. This may mean the winning rabbit beat out thousands of other rabbits- it is the highest honor at a show. It is quite an accomplishment for any rabbit, and itsâ breeder!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Rabbit Body Quality Terms*
Â· *Compact*- Most of the breeds in this category are lighter in weight than all of the other body types. Their topline starts behind the ears, but does not rise as steeply as Semi-arch or Commercial breeds. They often have the appearance of having no neck and should be very cobby.

Â· *Commercial*- The breeds in this category should be as wide as they are deep, appearing round when viewed from above. Their topline starts behind the ears.

Â· *Arch*- The curve of a rabbitâs spine starting at the base of the neck (or shoulders depending on breed) and extending to the tail. You can best evaluate the arch from the side profile view. Also called Topline.

Â· *Condition*- This is a term that encompasses the physical health of the rabbit. It relates to grooming, fur (texture and molt), cleanliness and flesh condition. 

Â· *Crown*- The area of a lopped breeds head between the ears, made of cartilage. A distinct crown is desired in some lop breeds and not in others.

Â· *Type*- Overall combination of qualities that make up a rabbits body. A rabbit with excellent type should exemplify the breed standard.

Â· *Semi-Arch*- These breeds have an arch that starts at the back of the shoulders and continues through to the tail. Also known as mandolin type.







Â· *Full-Arch*- These breeds have an arch that starts at the base of the neck and runs over the shoulders, mid-section, loin and hips, ending at the tail. Most of these breeds are running breeds and are deeper than they are wide, sitting up on their toes.

Â· *Cylindrical*- There is only one breed in this category, the Himalayan. It has a very long, thin type with fine bone. They are posed in a stretched position to best display this type.

Â· *Roman Nose*- A rabbit with a nose that curves slightly out (convex) from the forehead to the tip of the nose.

Â· *Charlie*- A broken colored rabbit that is lightly marked. Rabbits are usually considered charlies when they have less than 10% of color. They normally have marking on the heads, but lack markings on the body.






Â· *Cobby*- This is a rabbit that is short and stocky. These rabbits are very compact and often appear to have no neck. Most of the dwarf breeds and lops fit this description.

Â· *Disqualification*- A fault that makes a rabbit not able to be shown or registered. It is a permanent defect and may be caused by genetic or environmental reasons.

Â· *Mandolin*- Breeds where the arch of the back starts behind the shoulders, giving a mandolin appearance. (Think of the English Lop)

Â· *Variety*- A division of color within a breed. Breeds with many colors are usually shown by variety. Type indicates the breed, color determines the variety.

Â· *Hindquarters*- The rear portion of the body containing the loin, hips, hind legs and rump.

Â· *Balance*- All rabbits should show balance. This relates to the shape of a rabbit being a pleasant arrangement of physical characteristics.

Â· *Flabby*- An overweight rabbit with skin hanging loosely. 

Â· *Flat shoulders*- This is most obviously seen when the arch doesnât continue nicely from the neck over the shoulders. It is seen obviously if the shoulders appear parallel to the table.

Â· *Group*- A more broad classification than variety, usually separated by color pattern. (Agouti, tan, selfâ¦)

Â· *Loin*- The area of the back between the last rib and the hip that lies on either side of the spine. This area contains firm, dense muscle.

Â· *Massive*- Having the appearance of being heavy and large. 

Â· *Pinched Hindquarters*- Hindquarters that slant to the tail, appearing pinched

Â· *Prime*- When a rabbit is ideal in both coat and condition.

Â· *Slipped Crown*- A crown that is too far forward or too far back on the head. 

Â· *Snipey*- A head that is narrow and long with a pointed muzzle.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Showing Terms*
Â· *4 Class-* A show category for all breeds that have an ideal weight under nine pounds. There are four show classes for these rabbits: senior bucks, senior does, junior bucks and junior does.

Â· *6 Class*- Breeds that are broken down into six classes when judged. Junior bucks and does, intermediate bucks and does and senior bucks and does. Pre-Junior bucks and does are also allowed to be judged, though they are not included into consideration for Best of Breed.

Â· *Junior*- A rabbit under six months of age.

Â· *Intermediate*- A 6-class rabbit between the ages of 6 and 8 months.

Â· *Senior*- A 4-class rabbit over six months of age or a 6-class rabbit over 8 months of age. A senior rabbit has reached the minimum weight for the senior class of its breed.

Â· *Pedigree*- A written chart of the male and female ancestors of a rabbit. Shows the date of birth, ownership of dam and the parents, grandparents and great grandparents. 

Â· *Best of Variety*- BOV- Some breeds, such as Netherland Dwarfs, are judged by variety before they are judged by group. To receive this honor, a rabbit must beat out all other rabbits of the same variety within its breed. This rabbit is then eligible to compete for BOB. Using the Netherland Dwarf as an example, within the chestnut variety, the BOV rabbit would win over all other male and female chestnut Dwarfs entered. This rabbit will go on to compete for Best of Group.

Â· *Best Opposite Sex of Variety*- BOSV- This rabbit came is second in its variety (chestnut Netherland Dwarfs) only to one other rabbit, the BOV. If the rabbit that won BOV was a buck, then the BOSV would be a doe and vice versa. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOG. 

Â· *Best of Group*- BOG- A rabbit that wins BOG, has won over all other rabbits of that same group within its breed, using the previous example, for an agouti Netherland Dwarf to receive BOG, it will have beat out all male and female agouti Dwarfs entered that day. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOB.

Â· *Best Opposite Sex of Group*- BOSG- See above, BOG. The only difference here is that this rabbit came in second to the BOG rabbit, and is of the opposite sex. Meaning, if an agouti Dwarf buck received BOG, then an agouti doe would receive BOSG or vice versa. This rabbit will go on to compete for BOB.

Â· *Best of Breed*- BOB- A rabbit that receives this award first had to win in its variety, and then went onto win over all other rabbits of different varieties within the same breed. This rabbit is then eligible to compete for BIS. Any breeder with a rabbit that wins Best of Breed should be very proud!

Â· *Best Opposite of Sex of Breed*- BOSB- If a buck wins Best of Breed, then a doe is chosen to win BOSB, or vice versa. This means this rabbit beat all other rabbits in its variety and breed, except for the rabbit that won BOB. This rabbit is not able to compete for BIS.

Â· *Best in Show*- BIS- The rabbit that won this award first had to receive Best of Breed, and then went on to win over all other rabbits who also won Best of Breed on that day. This may mean the winning rabbit beat out thousands of other rabbits- it is the highest honor at a show. It is quite an accomplishment for any rabbit, and itsâ breeder!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fur Terms*
Â· *Rollback*- A coat that slowly returns into its normal position after being stroked against its normal direction of growth (tail to head).

Â· *Fly back*- Fur that quickly flies back to its normal position after being stroked against its normal direction of growth (tail to head).

Â· *Wool*- A dense, long coat with few guard hairs that is well suited to being spun.

Â· *Rex*- A very short, plush coat with guard hairs as short as the undercoat. This coat has a velvet like appearance and texture which appears very rich in color. 





Â· *Sheen*- The quality that makes a Satinâs coat unique. It gives the individual hair shaft a bright, glassy appearance. This term is used only when referring to the Satin and Mini Satin breeds.

Â· *Guard Hair*- The coarser and longer portion of the coat that protects the undercoat. 

Â· *Open Coat*- This type of coat is usually about to molt. It has a patchy look and doesnât return to its natural position after being stroked.






Â· *Smut*- A darker color found in an area of the coat where it should not be located. Often seen in pointed colors and reds and oranges.

Â· *Luster*- Brightness and brilliance of fur. 

Â· *Base Color*- The color of the fur closest to the skin.

Â· *Belly Color*- The color found on the underside of a rabbit, from the foreleg area to the base of the tail.






Â· *Bloom*- This word is used to describe a healthy coat in good condition with ideal finish.

Â· *Broken Coat*- A coat that has the guard hairs missing or broken. This exposes the undercoat.

Â· *Clean*- a) Markings that arenât crowded and without feathering or drags. b) Applies to wooled breeds that have areas of the body that are to be free from wool, having normal fur (head, ears, feetâ¦)

Â· *Cottony*- Fur with a soft, fine texture having no guard hairs.

Â· *Crimp*- Fiber in a wool undercoat that has natural waviness.

Â· *Definition*- Usually used to described distinct change in band color, like is found in agouti colors.

Â· *Drags*- A colored marking in an area of white outside of the desired pattern.

Â· *Fine Coat*- A coat that lacks the correct amount of guard hairs giving it too fine of a texture.

Â· *Fringes*- Wool found on the ear tips of some breeds

Â· *Furnishings*- Tassels, fringes on ears, bangs and side trimmings on some wooled breeds.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 13, 2007)

*Faults and Disqualifications*-
Â· *Blemish*- Something that takes away from the appearance of the rabbit. This may or may not be permanent. (Wound, tear in ear, etc...)

Â· *Choppy*- Condition in which a rabbit is not well filled out and rounded in the loin and rump area. 

Â· *Bowed Legs*- This can be applied to back or front legs. The legs appear to be bent like a bow.

Â· *Conjunctivitis*- Inner eyelid inflammation.

Â· *Cow Hocks*- A condition where the hind legs of a rabbit turn in causing the toes to point out. 

Â· *Dead Tail*- A hard, brittle tail because of no circulation. Only a DQ if the tail is broken.

Â· *Faking*- Altering the appearance of a rabbit in order to deceive. (Dying, plucking, trimming, coloring toenailsâ¦)

Â· *Foreign Color*- A color that is not called for by the Standard that appears in the fur, nails or eyes.

Â· *Marbling*- The iris of an eye that contains two colors.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 14, 2007)

This is all so amazing! Great organization! 

:great:

You have no idea how badly I've wanted this to happen! 

:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:

Moving into Rabbitry Resources so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle! 



sas:hug1


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome job!

If you'd like examples of marbled eyes, here are Fey and Sprite, "purebred" but far from show quality Dwarf Hotots.

Fey:





Sprite:


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 16, 2007)

Amazing! That's awesome, thank you so much. Those pictures are so nice and clear- exactly the quality I'd like all the photos to be. 

:blueribbon:


----------

